# Tentative d'installation Tiger sur iBook G4



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (27 Novembre 2012)

Salutations à la team. 
Moi, ignare du monde MAC mais pressé d'en apprendre, j'ai tenté une installation sur un iBook G4 pour me faire la main. 
Avant d'installer définitivement un 10.5.8, j'ai lancé un 10.4.6. 
Petit détails d'importance: il y a une distrib Linux Yellow Dog installée. 
Le DVDd'install pré-inséré, j'allume l'iBook, "boing!", push on "C" key then j'attend un ti peu puis un écran avec 2 dessins bizzares montrant un emplacement de piles couvercle enlevé avec chiffre 1 en dessous et le même avec couvercle mis, un rond barré qui clignote et le chiffre 2 en dessous. 

Pas de mouvement de souris possible, aucune touche clavier ne réagit, la loose quoi!  
Las d'attendre, j'appuie par réflexe sur la barre espace et là l'installation démarre  Alleluia! ... mais de courte durée car au moment de choisir le disque où installer, aucun choix possible, comme si aucun disque reconnu. Toujours pas de souris ni d'accès à la barre d'outil en haut de l'écran. Là, je reste coincé. J'ai beau regarder l'écran avec insistance rien ne bouge. A quand le clavier et souris psychique?!?!

Help donc. :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h02 ----------

Euh.... j'avais déclaré forfait trop tôt. Je regardais le PowerMac G4 que je viens de sauver d'une mort atroce dans un container de destruction massive quand j'eu l'idée de récupérer la souris USB et la brancher sur l'iBook récalcitrant. Eurekâ!!! m'écriais-je à l'instar d'un génial prodige hellénique! It work !! J'utilise donc l'utilitaire de disque pour enfin lancer l'installation sur un disque parfaitement reconnu. 

:love: Je m'aime :love:

Bon, foi d'autosatisfaction, j'attends de voir ce que va donner tout ça fini d'installé.


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (27 Novembre 2012)

Last news: après installation et reboot, le pavé tactile ne fonctionnait pas :casse:.  Je remets le mulot USB et je fais une mise à jour vers 10.4.11. Reboot,  "boing" et "tadaaaaaam", le pavé tactile fonctionne. Exit le Mikey USB  et enjoy my iBook ! 
Des questions ?

On peut clore ce topic, il me semble, non?!


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2012)

Hibouk_Pohouère_Pressé a dit:


> On peut clore ce topic, il me semble, non?!


Non  les topics ne se clôturent pas.

Par contre, *tu* peux le marquer comme _Résolu_ (menu _Outils de la discussion_).


----------

